# Where to make super glossy hardcover phtoo book?



## scamel (Sep 30, 2006)

I saw a photographer's album and it was hardcover with a jacket. The pages were super glossy. It was not made with things like shutterfly and mypublisher. The pages were really slick, smooth, so shiny, almost oily looking . She said that she gets them from Japan but couldn't tell me the supplier. Any idea where I might be able to find info how I can make one of these for myself? (I hav a feeling it may be for pro photographers only but I'd still like to be able to find a company to contact if I can!).


----------



## JIP (Oct 1, 2006)

Google online (mabye professional) photo labs you should find something with a little looking


----------



## thebeginning (Oct 1, 2006)

i know of a few album companies that might interest you but most of them are strictly 'professional only' and you will have a very hard time even registering with them (which is required to buy products) unless you are a professional photographer.  i think albumsinc.com has some that might interest you, and i dont think that's a pro only place.


----------



## scamel (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks Daniel, that's helpful information.

I had a look at the albumsinc site and I don't think they have quite what I'm looking for. The album wasn't a slip in kind of album, it looked like a hardcover book where all the pages were super glossy, slippery and shiny. And the cover had a shiny glossy slipcover.

Do you have any other websites I could take a look at? Even if they are pro only.. just so I can get an idea what is out there if anything is close to what I am looking for  Thanks.


----------



## thebeginning (Oct 2, 2006)

check out artleather.com's art magazine and art books.  sounds like what you're looking for.


----------



## scamel (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks so much.


----------



## scamel (Oct 2, 2006)

Hi Daniel
thanks for your help so far. Since I don't have an account with them would you be able to give me a rough idea of the prices? for either of the Art magazine albums.. 25 pages/50 sides.

Just wanting an idea of prices.

thanks so much


----------



## thebeginning (Oct 2, 2006)

it depends totally on the type of book.  but here's a rough estimate...for a 20 page book (40 sides - not sure if they even have a 25 page one) it's anywhere from $175-$275.


----------

